# Peach and Zelda



## cheefulmelody (May 27, 2015)

My two ladies Peach and Zelda are both due mid May and I am hardly able to sit still I am so excited! They have been building udders since April and I am just tickled to check on their udders every chance I get. 
Here are comparison pictures of their udders on April 8th to today April 27th.
Little Zelda has overtaken Peach in the udder department! 
Fingers crossed for healthy babies but I wouldn't mind a really nice doe to keep!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

How exciting! are they first fresheners? What kind of buck are they bred to? Is this your first kidding?

And what an awesome photograph with your two beautiful dogs and the goats posed so perfectly!


----------



## Luckthebuck234 (Jul 15, 2015)

Love the pics and a nice udder forming there.
What breed are they?


----------



## cheefulmelody (May 27, 2015)

Both are Saanens and bred to Saanen bucks. I was fortunate that the breeder had three bucks and asked him to pick the best buck to compliment/improve their individual faults. Both are also FF so I am going to be on pins and needles when we get within a week of their due dates. 
The photo with the dogs and goats is one of my favorites! The power of pretzels!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## cheefulmelody (May 27, 2015)

Day 149 for Peach and she is showing all signs of kidding tonight! Slow moving, miserable, keeping to herself. Heck she walked right in her stall and laid down and usually it's a battle to get the two split up into their own stalls. Pictures are Peach udder this morning. The stalls hace been layered with hay. I am going to be up all night checking for my first babies!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Looks good! Good luck!


----------



## cheefulmelody (May 27, 2015)

Twins!! Twin doelings!! My little Princess Peach did mighty well her first time. She is still a little confused by the new little aliens in her pen but is talking to them and letting them nurse. Can't wait to get pictures of the little cuties!


----------



## cheefulmelody (May 27, 2015)

Pictures of the little ladies! It would be the coldest nastiest day in a few weeks. Both are doing well and while mom seems reluctant to let them nurse without being told to stand still she lets them nurse when I am right there to hold her if needed.


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

Congratulations! They are gorgeous! 

I love white goats with wattles.


----------



## cheefulmelody (May 27, 2015)

My husband loves wattles too! In fact that was a requirement when I got the girls, one had to have wattles. He is tickled that both of them have wattles since I don't think there is a chance of wattles on the other kids that have yet to arrive.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Awww, they're adorable! I love the wattles


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Too cute.


----------



## LemonLime (May 7, 2016)

Such beautiful girls! Glad it went well for you.


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

They are adorable!!! 

I'm jealous! You got wattles!! And twin doelings!


----------



## Luckthebuck234 (Jul 15, 2015)

Aw!! Adorable, good job mama goat


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Congrats! How is Zelda looking now? Nearly ready?


----------



## cheefulmelody (May 27, 2015)

Zelda seems quite content to hold hers hostage! Peach was miserable the two days leading up to kidding and Zelda has no change yet. Yesterday was her official 150 so she can only keep them so much longer. The little girls are really starting to explore and will be getting some outside time in the sun today.


----------



## cheefulmelody (May 27, 2015)

Zelda finally kidded! One huge doeling! She is the size of the three day olds!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Wow, 3 for 3 on healthy doelings - congratulations!


----------



## cheefulmelody (May 27, 2015)

I could not have asked for more from these ladies! I really didn't want a buckling as I would prefer to see how the does themselves develop and milk before sending any bucks into the world from them. Now I can sit back and watch the doelings grow and pick out my keeper in a couple months.


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

Awesome! You got your does! They are adorable!!! Congrats!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Congrats! What a pretty lil doeling!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Wow...Beautiful dams and beautiful babies. Congratulations!!!!

Oh...and that picture of Peach and Zelda with the dogs is priceless. That one needs to go in a photo contest!


----------



## cheefulmelody (May 27, 2015)

I need to get some updated pictures of everyone now that they are mobile. Before the ugly disbudding rings . I am going to have some angry babies this evening. Sadly the one that I was thinking was going to be my keeper just might not make the cut. I look at her compared to the twins and she has a sturdy look that just isn't as dairy. Who knows how they will look in another 8 weeks though. Still can't believe how lucky I am to have the little girls!


----------

